# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Utilities >  SysUptime

## hsram

Here is a basic application I threw together in about 15 mins or so.

The main and only feature of this program includes:
Displays your system uptime (as executed by kernel32)

Enjoy!

*Change Log*:
- 1.0 Build 1016
[FIXED] Wasn't displaying at all if the days were equal to or greater than 1.

----------


## Troy Lundin

That's a neat little program.

----------

